
Show HN: Crypto Day Trading Tool BinanceReports - alphaboss
https://creative-look.com/clients/ransomcarroll.com/binance/reports/30m/
======
alphaboss
I built this tool to help understand and quickly find coins on the Binance
platform specifically for use with day trading.

The problem is there's 100+ coins and i'm not going to constantly scan through
each one. So the app has categories like 'big movers with volume' and other
filters to help you see what's going on RIGHT NOW.

You would obviously use this information to identify potential buy in
opportunities.

Looking for thoughts and recommendations.

